# Appropriate Puppy Toys



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I realize my puppy wont be very small for long, but he's still a puppy! So I'm wondering what kinds of toys are appropriate for him, this Friday he will be 10 weeks old. 

He's been teething and chewing at my hand which I don't mind, as I'm still used to my other dog doing the same when he was teething. This morning I gave him one of Bingo's old rope toys and he really enjoyed using that for his teething.

At the pet store they have teething devices, but I was wondering if this rope would suffice, is it appropriate? I monitor him when he's playing to make sure he doesn't rip off any rope strands. He also likes those long dogs to play with, also for his teeth.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

These are some toys we had/have when ours was your pups age. They were never all laying around & were brought out to engage him in play

Egg dog toy (he loves this one & still plays with it. The kids next door think it's a riot when he's playing with it)
Egg Dog Toy-Elite K-9

We always have these (balls on a rope-different sizes)
Elite Working Balls - No plastic handle-Elite K-9

Leerburg | Hol-ee Roller

Leerburg | Teaser Ball

Leerburg | Crunch & Crackle Tug


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Courtney! That's a lot of help for me. We leave the toys laying around because most are Bingo's and Simba wont touch them unless we give it to him. Since Bingo wasn't using the rope or long dog toy, we gave them to him and he's been pretty happy.

The egg looks hilarious! I think Simba would love that. It'd be rolling all over the place in odd directions. I can see that keeping him amused for hours! These are great toy idea's. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

No problem!

Mine loves that Egg toy so much that I sent one to my breeder as a gift for future litters!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm going to try and find it in one of the Petstores here. If not, I'll order one from that site. It looks like bundles of joy. I appreciate that one a lot a lot


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://greatamericanspillproof.com/http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/kong puppyFreeze some carrots and let him chew on that. The cold feels nice on gums
Soak a dish rag in low sodium chicken broth, put a bunch of knots in it, and freeze it. They like chewing on that as well. 
Nylabones - puppy version is flexible enough for teething pups
Puppy kong or busy buddy squirrel dude - fill it with peanut butter or treats 
Bad Cuz - All 3 of mine love this toy. I have 4 kinds and they have all lasted hours of play.
Giant soccer ball - they love chasing, biting and carrying it around
Atomic treat ball - keeps them occupied
Chuckit balls - lots of fetching fun
Kong airdog toys
Kong Wubba
Tug-a-jug
Skinneeze dog toys - after puppy age, I take these away because they usually destroy them easily when they get older
IQ treat ball
Fire hose tug

I could keep going all day... I have a little bit of a dog toy obsession


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Another good one is a Squiggle It:


















Dog Tugging Toy - "Squiggle It!"

If you want a significantly cheaper version, albeit without a handle, I saw a cleaning rag at Walmart (next to the paper towels) that was the same material for $4.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

To save your hands when playing with the puppy, get a plush hand puppet. I have a large piggy that has legs, arms, ears etc. so the puppy can bite and pull on it. But it's still a puppet so I can engage in the fun as well. It is great when you need to redirect those sharp teeth!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> I could keep going all day... I have a little bit of a dog toy obsession


I have that obsession also... teething puppy loves the rope, but from it being used by my other dog it's a bit ripped. I'm going to go find him a bunch of toys this afternoon appropriate for him to teeth on and play with. After that rope, he had no desire to chew on my hands at all!




Lilie said:


> To save your hands when playing with the puppy, get a plush hand puppet. I have a large piggy that has legs, arms, ears etc. so the puppy can bite and pull on it. But it's still a puppet so I can engage in the fun as well. It is great when you need to redirect those sharp teeth!



Hahahhaa Lilie! That's an amazing idea, I don't know how I didn't think of that! That sounds great too. I'm going to grab one of those.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I LOVE hand puppets.. even now at almost 16 months we still have a frog one she loves... granted it's a bit more painful at this age but it's great lol. She sits there staring at it and knows not to just grab it but as soon as I open it's mouth to "make it talk" she lunges forward all happy and grabs it to start wrestling then she takes it off my hand runs around shaking it a few times does her victory lap then comes back to me and places it in my hand for me to put it back on and go again. It's had to be sewn a few times but it's definitely a favorite with her I wish I could find more.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the puppet because it does make it easier to redirect when they gear up into full shark mode. You can initiate play with the toy and protect your vital organs at the same time.


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

If I could like this post I would! I remember when Joey was a small pup he found great pleasure from an empty water bottle! Chasing and chewing on it (supervised of course) He also loved plush toys and anything that moved. 



qbchottu said:


> http://greatamericanspillproof.com/http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/kong puppyFreeze some carrots and let him chew on that. The cold feels nice on gums
> Soak a dish rag in low sodium chicken broth, put a bunch of knots in it, and freeze it. They like chewing on that as well.
> Nylabones - puppy version is flexible enough for teething pups
> Puppy kong or busy buddy squirrel dude - fill it with peanut butter or treats
> ...


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My puppy likes anything that squeaks, and anything fuzzy.
Her favourite toy is the flirt pole.
Some other ones she's enjoyed are:

Basketball 
Bad Cuz
Kong Airdog squeaky tennis balls (LOVES these)
Squeaky snake.


----------

